# Did Assuerio Silva really crap his pants vs Tim Sylvia?



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

In Forrests book it mentions Silva craps his trunks in his fight with Sylvia, although I watched this fight a couple times, i cant pinpoint where the poo exits the anoose. can anyone confirm this really happened, or even better upload a gif of it?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you might have gotten it wrong.

It was Sylvia who sh!t his pants during that fight.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> I think you might have gotten it wrong.
> 
> It was Sylvia who sh!t his pants during that fight.


Oh yeah, sorry my mistake, just had a wake n bake 


but did this really happen? pic/gif?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

dwn4THECOUNT said:


> Oh yeah, sorry my mistake, just had a wake n bake
> 
> 
> but did this really happen? pic/gif?


doing the wake and bake myself........

I dont think there is a gif or pic that proves he shat his pants, or at least I dont know of one. But this is a common known fact. 

Give me a few seconds I will find a good link or something.......


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1458&zoneid=13



> Tim Sylvia has fought his way back into the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) heavyweight title picture by stringing together a three fight win streak. On January 16th, Tim defeated Assuerio Silva by unanimous decision to secure a rematch against UFC Heavyweight Champion Andrei Arlovski, who defeated Sylvia for the title by Ankle Lock after dropping him with an overhand right at UFC 51: ‘Super Saturday.’ Sylvia recently spoke with MMAWeekly Radio about his ‘Ultimate Fight Night 3' win over Assuerio Silva and the impending rematch with Andrei Arlovski.
> 
> "Assuerio was a really tough dude. A lot tougher than I thought he was going to be. I hurt him a few times, but I was really surprised." Tim Sylvia told MMAWeekly.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

lmao a wet mark in my pants. Hilarious although must suck to fight a few rounds with muddbutt. good find thanks brother!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

This must be every fighters nightmare. Suprised it dosen't happen more often...


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

oh my god, this is way too funny. And sad in some points. How do you want to fight with your pants full of shit? Did anything fall out of his shorts?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember when this happened.

.....in 2006.

Poor Sylvia, he won the fight but lost the war. People still give him shit (no pun intended) for this.

From the panty shats to the wheelchair, wow, Sylvia's been through some shit.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, he said he was sick before getting up in the ring so it was not from a punch from Assuerio.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Damone said:


> I remember when this happened.
> 
> .....in 2006.
> 
> ...


I c wut u did there, lol.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

haha thats hilarious. who else but tim would fudge there huggies during a fight.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am still wondering how it is to fight with full pants.
Anyone got a vid of that fight? Lol.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Man I completely forgot about this. There were actually people who called him out on it before he finally admitted to crapping his pant. There was a gif of his shit stained pants floating around. Maybe someone could be so kind as to post it. I tried to do a google image search for it but I didn't have the patience to sift through results of one of the most photoshopped people on the internet.


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

One of the stories doing the rounds was that it was a result of improper diet following weight cutting, but since Sylvia didnt have to cut weight, I'd always assumed it to be false.

However the illness thing makes a lot more sense!


----------

